# Whippet -post started MAY



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi,

started this post in May,thought I should add picture of finished stick


----------



## GregGerard (Dec 6, 2015)

Great work! I like that you stopped the paint short of the collar so people can see that it's wood.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Will done paint and carving. Is that done in lime wood?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I do like the style of paining t you use , brings the dog to life ,To often you end up with a flat characterless painted sculpture

That dry brush technique blends in with the transition nicely

I use the same carvers vice how do you fit yours to the vice . I suppose once I fitted a threaded bar in place its easy enough to bolt it on to the vice . but not confident enough it can stand using chisels on it to rough it out


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Will done paint and carving. Is that done in lime wood?


Hi CV3, yes the carving is done in Lime


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> I do like the style of paining t you use , brings the dog to life ,To often you end up with a flat characterless painted sculpture
> 
> That dry brush technique blends in with the transition nicely
> 
> I use the same carvers vice how do you fit yours to the vice . I suppose once I fitted a threaded bar in place its easy enough to bolt it on to the vice . but not confident enough it can stand using chisels on it to rough it out


Hi Cobalt,

I use a airbrush to paint, blending is much easier, when brush painting in ares I wnt to blend (bleed) I wet the wood first, wait for the sheen to dissapear and then apply the colours and let them bleed together.

re the vice, I tend to carve most of the heads in hand using Knives, sometimes you come accross a hidden knot as in the case of the whippet and have to revert to chisel. I opened one of the mounting screw hles to 8mm to suit my shankking studding and mount with 8mm nut and washer, have had no probs.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I will have to use the carvers vice more it is such a verasitle tool and easy to get the right angle quickly for carving

I tend to dry paint a lot of my stuff but I am tempted to get a airbrush as the finish looks so good. So would have to look at some videos 1st .changing paints and cleaning it out puts me off a little tho so easy to pick up a brush


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> I will have to use the carvers vice more it is such a verasitle tool and easy to get the right angle quickly for carving
> 
> I tend to dry paint a lot of my stuff but I am tempted to get a airbrush as the finish looks so good. So would have to look at some videos 1st .changing paints and cleaning it out puts me off a little tho so easy to pick up a brush


Hi Cobalt,

Yes cleaning is importan with an airbrush but it is not difficult and the results are worth it, main thing as with brushes when using acryliuc - Don,t let it dry on brushes.

The best info I found was on Utube, a series of 7 short video's titled "Airbrushing Wildfowl Carvings", well worth watching/downloading .


----------

